# Jordan: Bickerstaff won't be head coach next season



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.charlotte.com/209/story/49995.html

Finally.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think Bickerstaff is doing a very good job as a coach,but I sure as hell think he should be fired as GM.The Morrison pick is absolutely inexcuseable so far as I am concerned,although I'm convinced that the ownership and the marketting department made that decision Bickerstaff has to take the fall just the same.

Of course if we'd taken Brandon Roy like I wanted we'd probably be competing for the last playoff spot and we'd not have nearly so many ping pong balls.If we end up with Durant or Oden then Morrison could turn out to be a blessing in disguise(a freaking brilliant disguise)


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

^ i agree completely ^


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This is a lot earlier then I thought it would be said. I figured Bernie was going to try and draw it out and decide at the last min like he did last year. But atleast we can finally get a real coach.

Just have to hope that "staying with the orginization" doesn't mean staying on as GM. PLEASE Jordan just make him an advisor or something and ignore all of his advice


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Bickerstaff will still be the GM next season. It has sounded like that was the plan all along, he was just coaching so they wouldn't have to hire a guy to fire initally, knowing the team would pickup a lot of losses early. 

Even with him staying on as GM, as I am assuming, I really doubt that means much. Jordan seems to have full control.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Jordan had as much say into the morrison pick as bickerstaff, expect bickerstaff to remain as gm.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

The real question is, who are they going to replace him with.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

PTI speculates Larry Brown [not a good choice, but I'm sure he'd be up for the job].


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

"I want him involved," Jordan said. "We just haven't decided if that's as general manager or president of basketball operations. I see him staying with the organization."

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-bobcats-bickerstaff&prov=ap&type=lgns

Michael Jordan can officially kiss my *** if Bernie stays in either position.I don't have near as much problem with his coaching as I do with his GM'ing.For that matter I have zero confidence in MJ based on his record this far.Of course they'll both be a lot smarter if the ping pong balls fall their way.

The Larry Brown crap just invites me to make another crack about whether or not the North Carolina Ballet needs a prima ballerina.We don't need a freaking over the hill drama queen.Based on the history of the organization it's not likely because they'd have to pay Brown some obscene sum that our boy Bobby ain't about to cough up.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say its more likely to see Larry Brown end up in Philly next season coaching. Just my guess. My gut guess is MJ goes back to his old coach Doug Collins.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Some coaches that are available, Rick Adleman, Doug Collins, Mike Fratello, Larry Brown, Terry Porter.

My pick is either Rick Adelman or Mike Fratello


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Say hello to Tubby Smith


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only an idiot would hire Tubby to coach an NBA team...Of course that thought doesn't make me feel any better given that I think everyone in the front office wants me to think they are idiots.Hell I'd hire Muggsy Bogues before him.The Sting went under and folded up like an umbrella so he needs a job anyway.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah it is about time, i think it is sad though and unexpected as far as i'm concerned but with the greatest MJ as president i think kevin loughery or doug collins should become coach of the bobcats, other coaches could be mike fratello or rick adelman you are right rsp83 for that but i think bernie was the founder of the bobcats so he should stay on as GM because he was the reason charlotte got an nba team back


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernie had nothing to do with getting Charlotte a team he's the coach/GM not an owner. With the moves he's done he doesn't deserve the GM job anymore but he'll end up keeping it out of respect since he was our first. He needs to be replaced though

NOO thanks to Tubby Smith too, we need to stop with all these NC connections and just get someone that deserves it


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

so who's going to coach the team next season?

Larry Brown or even MJ himself(i wouldnt be surprise if that happens)


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

No idea but I think it would be best if we brought in someone from the Suns staff to get this team out running. Marc Iavoroni is being thrown out there. Don't know anything about him though

Paul Silas still lives in NC, Doug Collins because of Jordan connections are possibilities as well.

But at this point theres no telling who it could be


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Silas and Jordan probably couldn't get along.I think Silas is a very underrated coach personally,but he does have personality issues and he just won't take any crap off anyone.Of course,that doesn't fit in with a league where the star players basically get to tread all over the coaches and everyone else.

I've always thought that the best way for this team to improve the team would be to emulate the Suns(not verbatim,but in a way that suited our personell).Honestly I am not so sure of Raymond as I was when I used to advocate that position.He would be much more effective in transition,but really he has been too mistake prone this season.I am sort of in a middle ground now,where I think we should obviously play at a higher pace and acquire personell suited to that philosophy.I don't think I still advocate an all out running system like Nelly ball or like the Suns' offense.If Raymond could play better then he could go a long ways towards soothing my worries though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nutmeged3 said:


> No idea but I think it would be best if we brought in someone from the Suns staff to get this team out running. Marc Iavoroni is being thrown out there. Don't know anything about him though
> 
> Paul Silas still lives in NC, Doug Collins because of Jordan connections are possibilities as well.
> 
> But at this point theres no telling who it could be


I think Ivaroni will end up in Toronto. It wouldnt surprise me if Collins ends up coaching the Bobcats. Larry Brown is a possibility but for a young team it might be suicide. I do know one thing, if Larry Brown coaches them dont expect Adam Morrison to be there much longer.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I didn't think Sam Mitchell had a chance of being fired since the Raptors were doing so well. If he is then he's a possibility as well. He was our assistant coach halfway through the expansion year. Had he not left for Toronto, Bernie would have already been out as coach


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think Phil Johnson should get into the head coaching position again. He's the best assistant in the league and has already won a coach of the year award. He is Jerry Sloan's successor, but I think that given the opportunity, he would take the Charlotte job.


----------

